# Found some call sequences



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Thought I would throw this out there for discussion and/or a starting point for a new guy. Found in an archived edition of predator extreme.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont really have any set sequences. if I am in forest I start with high pitch sounds like rodent distress or some something like a bird distress, always with a hand call first. After 5 min. or so I will repeat or turn on the e-caller and then I only use a couple sounds and that depends on what I am targeting. Some people swear by certain sequences, I just have never tried.


----------

